# Vitamins?



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hi there

I'm 7 weeks post TT and want to know what type of vitamins i can drink and what to avoid?
I am on 100mcg Levothyroxine at this stage and i feel so tired suddenly, just as bad as before the TT :sad0049:
Can i drink Vitb complex./ Vit b6, folic acid or would it influence my meds? 
What ingredients in meds/vitamines do i have to avoid?

Sorry for all the Q, but i am so tired and cant think straight.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Aw, Linty, I'm so sorry you are feeling so bad. You've hit the magic post-TT blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah period and it's so very hard. I'll bet you'll feel better once your meds are upped (when is your next blood draw?).

I can't answer your questions directly, but I thought I'd made note of some of the things that are helping me muddle through:
*Get at least ten hours of sleep. I know that sounds insane, but I put myself to bed REALLY early and if I can't fall asleep because of that "twired" feeling (not often a problem for me), I admit I'm not ashamed to take something to help me sleep. I really believe sleep is important during this time, so I'm willing to set aside any reservations I have about sleep aides (all of which have been approved by my doc).

*I take my synthroid in the morning, and my vitamins in the after, when I start getting tired. I take a multivitamin and omega III, but find the little boost of B-12 from the multivitamin in the afternoon helps keep me as alert as possible.

*I've been really, really careful to avoid heavy carbs. I'm funding now, much more so than before surgery, I'm very sensitive to carbs and easily get into post-carb crashes. Breakfast & lunch are protein heavy and then I allow myself one serving of complex carbs at dinner. On that note, I really take care to avoid sugars -- they have the same effect.

*I'm doing the five or six small meals through out the day plan. I usually eat at 7:00, 10:00, 12:30, 3:30, and then 6:30. Lots of small meals to keep fuel in my system through out the day.

*I'm drinking lots of green tea. No idea if it actually helps or not, but in my mind it does. 

*Did I mention get lots and lots of sleep?

I do hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linty said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm 7 weeks post TT and want to know what type of vitamins i can drink and what to avoid?
> I am on 100mcg Levothyroxine at this stage and i feel so tired suddenly, just as bad as before the TT :sad0049:
> ...


The first thing I would do is check my ferritin to see if I need iron.

Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm
(should be 50 to 100; the closer to 100, the better)

And the second thing I would do is have my calcium checked as the parathyroids could have been bounced around quite a bit.

Calcium and Iron should be taken 4 to 5 hours away from your Levothyroxine.

To be honest w/you, it might be wise to hold off on a whole bunch of supplements aside from what is mentioned above "if" you need calcium and iron because you want a true picture of your recovery in regards to is the Levothyroxine working well for you.

Why did you have to have TT? I am sorry you had to go through this.

Welcome!


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Thx Joplin and Andros!!! hugs3

Joplin, i also take something to sleep at night, but its only a "relaxer" of some kind. I get more tired in the afternoons and i cant eat bread or meatpies during the day then i am "bushed" lol i cant even think to work. My bloods was only taken 3 weeks after tt and then my levels was fine with the Levo.... so the dr said he's not gonna change the dose. I think i must get bloods done again and just check maybe its not fine at all.
Is green tea not to be avoided when you have thyroid probs? Ok i dont know now because i dont have one anymore.

Andros, i had TT due to Graves and the best option was TT and not Rai, because we trying for baby also. SO the waiting period for Rai was too long.

They did check my calcium in hospital and it was fine. Iron and vit d was checked before the op and i had to take both meds, but stopped after the op.
I will have that checked again.
And then i am guilty i do not really eat during the day (blush) but will try to get myself to much during the day on healthy snacks and stuff.
Thx again for your replies. I love this board hugs7


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Linty said:


> Thx Joplin and Andros!!! hugs3
> 
> Joplin, i also take something to sleep at night, but its only a "relaxer" of some kind. I get more tired in the afternoons and i cant eat bread or meatpies during the day then i am "bushed" lol i cant even think to work. My bloods was only taken 3 weeks after tt and then my levels was fine with the Levo.... so the dr said he's not gonna change the dose. I think i must get bloods done again and just check maybe its not fine at all.
> Is green tea not to be avoided when you have thyroid probs? Ok i dont know now because i dont have one anymore.
> ...


Green tea, goitrogen: http://www.springerlink.com/content/8dataejbm3r5l49d/

I think the best option was surgery as well for more than one reason. At least this way, pathologist could have a look, no radiation and recovery time is not that bad in the majority of cases.

Since that is the case and you don't have to worry about iron or calcium Omega III, B-complex timed released to start? Then in about 2 months you can reassess, narrow the field as to where you think you need other supplementation and chose one. One at a time is good so you can tell if you are benefitting or not.

CoQ10 is a good one to consider. Otherwise; eat lots of veggies, moderate fruits, little meat and avoid all simple starches and sugars. That should put you in good stead. Get your dairy and eggs, whole grains if you are not gluten intolerant.


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Thx for the link, Andros.

Also think it was the best choice, but at times when i'm not feeling well and getting tired so easily i wondered, lol.

I had bloods done again so waiting for the results, maybe they have to adjust my dose. Hopefully will feel better soon hugs6
Will KUP!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Andros said:


> Green tea, goitrogen: http://www.springerlink.com/content/8dataejbm3r5l49d/


Well, DANG IT! Stupid question, but I must ask...if one no longer has a thyroid should one still avoid goitrogens? I love my green tea...


----------



## Linty (Aug 25, 2011)

Hmmm now i also wonder? I odnt know what too avoid without a thyroid? (sigh) Do you eat fish (prawns) or avoid it? Is there anything that should be a big no-no without a thyroid?

Got my bloods back
T4 18.6 range = 7.7-16.9pmol/l
tsh 0.41 range 0.20-3.5 miu/l


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I had continued fatigue post TT, this is what they tested me for:

B-12 - low
Ferritin - low
Vit D - low

All has been corrected and most days the fatigue is no longer around.

Sometimes you just can't blame the thyroid.

I take a whole food vitamin with iron and iodine without issue, calcium,magnesium,Vit D, B-complex along with probiotics.


----------

